# November - Brown Animal Rescue/Noah's Ark Animal Rescue



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For November, our featured rescue is:

Brown Animal Rescue/Noah's Ark Animal Rescue of Ohio, submitted by Sholley

I believe the website is:

Noahs Ark Animal Shelter

I will add more contact info once Sholley gets back to me...

If anyone else knows more, PM me and I'll edit it into this post...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! They're selling lots on a Lake. What's the Lake like sholley?


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry everyone. Missed the thread and email was old. Have popped in this week but unfortunately it was a bad week and I forgot all about the rescue things. Rick PM'd me and I gave him info. Rick you can just post my response. Sorry again all.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Wonderful*



Kimm said:


> Wow! They're selling lots on a Lake. What's the Lake like sholley?


It is great. We live at Lake Waynoka. We live on the water and it was a fantastic summer. Walk out of the house and onto the pontoon boat. Needless to say the furbabies just love it. The lots for sale are not on the water though but very easy water access.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I were closer. I have dreamed of having somewhere to go where I would be comfortable and it would feel like home. A nice little cabin built in the woods is a dream. As long as no bears or crazy people come to visit...LOL


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I wish I were closer. I have dreamed of having somewhere to go where I would be comfortable and it would feel like home. A nice little cabin built in the woods is a dream. As long as no bears or crazy people come to visit...LOL


lol..crazy people maybe...remember I live here but no bears. It is a gated community. You have to have someone leave you a pass to get in.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*November Rescue*

Hello Everyone. I am so excited that we have been picked for the rescue. 
Our branch of the rescue is all self funded. All monies to vet's and food comes straight from Joan's pocket. Below is the yellow lab puppy Sally that we rescued because she has a heart defect and the owners could not/would not pay for her medicine. She is living very comfortably inside with Joan but her meds are expensive. At her last vet visit...$600.00 it was determined that there really is no hope for her to survive very long. We are just going to keep her comfortable with us until she needs to go play at the bridge. She is such a doll baby. You would never know she was sick by the way she plays. Not to happy when momma say's nap time. Thank you all in advance for your help. We do have a paypal donation button on the website now..
Noahs Ark Animal Shelter

Donations can also be made to:

Noah's Ark Animal Rescue
7283 Tom Shaw Rd 
Sardinia, OH 45171


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm glad you got the PayPal button set up.... because I was a little late getting you started and because of the holidays, I was thinking we'd just keep you as the featured rescue through December.... I don't want you to miss out because of people's Christmas shopping...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG! Look at Willow on your page! What a beautiful Dog. I know someone who loves Great Danes, but you are too far away and I don't know if they're looking! I shouldn't have looked!

Ugh! I used paypal to purchase some raffle tickets and now it won't let me donate to your rescue. I'm going to wait a few minutes and try again. Double Ugh!

Now I read Rocks story! I have to stop. My sister loves GSD's and a friend rescued an older GSH who is incredible and he's getting older and hopefully has an issue that can be resolved. Ugh!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Bumping....


Thanks Kimm....I meant to bump this morning...

I wonder if we can get an update..??? I hope to do a little donation tomorrow....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

bumping again...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Edited by Kimm


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Edited by Kimm


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Donation made---sorry it was so late--I never saw the posting for this months rescue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping.............


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

*Donations Made*

Hi All,

Well I have been out of town for a while and have not been on the forum. Amazing what is missed. As for the tally so far we have received two pay pal donations and one is going to be mailed. Thanks to you who have donated. So I think total is going to be $75.00.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The one that was mailed was mine. If that doesn't get there soon, let me know. It really should have gotten there by now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this still our rescue group of the month?


----------

